# Beware!!Pigeons4sale.com Recent Fraudulent act!!!



## kmanalokon (Mar 2, 2010)

I sold an item at the Pigeon auction website called (Pigeons4sale.com). I have recieve a letter from Mary Bajer, stating that I can ship the birds to the auction winner because, she had recieve the payment already from the auction winner. I did send the bird as the following Monday. It's been 12 days have past, I still have not recieve the payment for my bird. I have send Mary/ Pigeons4sale staff, an email that they need to let me know atleast about when should I recieve my payment; no anwers, no one even tried to contact me and let me know if when or would I even recieve a payment after I tried to write them a few times. I wrote again, and this time I send a copy to the auction winner. I stated that, the auctioneer have to mail me a check this following week, or the auction winner should send my bird back as a second option. If not, I will contact the authority and make a report of this conspired fraudulent act. If you or know someone that you know of that has a similar problem with this auction site and have been taken advantage off. Please reply to this post, so that I can print it out to show the authorities, and mail it to the NEW Jersey Police Dept to file a complaint and make a request to shut down this bogus pigeon auction site. I would like to be the last person that they will ever do wrong with. I don't want this to happen to any of my fellow hobbyist. It's wrong and it has to be stop! Every business should be conducted as a business.
Leave your email address for contact purposes. 
Mine is [email protected]. I will try to contact news media around there areah, I have Mary's information including residential address. I have all the time in the world to stop this nonsence ones and for all. As you all know media likes to feed on these kind of stuff. Media comes, investigator follows. Hopefully right after that the distruction of these scum artist. That's why I need all the contact information so that if the investigator need to contact all of the victims, they have a contact information to go to, so that they can file up charges and be able to prosecute.


----------



## birdman43 (Aug 13, 2010)

*pigeons4sale/mojave lofts*

just in case anyone dosnt know pigeons4sale and mojave lofts are in together mary is friends with buck the crook from mojave lofts go to the mojavelofts.com website and there you will see a pic of mary also if you notice molofts are the only ones that deal direct with any fool that is uneducated enough to bid on any of their birds this scam is a family buisness from buck to wes his kid these scum are always and still ripping of honest people me included and the feds never do anything about it and they are still scamming today.hopefully they will steal from someone with nothing to lose and that person will give them what they deserve.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im sorry this happend to you.. you learned something... no money in hand.. no send birds..


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I see that this is your first post on this site. If you had been around here awhile, you would have never sold or bought off of that site. It is known to all here, for what it is.

From what I have read here, you are pretty much up a creek without a paddle, as no law enforcement units seem to care about this.

I hope it works out for you. I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for the buyer to return your birds, if the buyer sent the money to "them".


----------



## kmanalokon (Mar 2, 2010)

*I ave goodnews for the people that got rip off at pigeons4sale.com!!!*

I was able to get my money, I contacted the Better Business Bureau. bbb.org of New Jersey, they did there work and I was able to get my payment. If you have any complain regarding about Pigeons4sale.com, just make a email report to the Better Business Bureau of New Jersey and they will help you take care of things. goodluck everyone, I hope this information will help you. There website is bbb.org.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Glad to hear it


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That is indeed a good news


----------



## Boenairgeez (Sep 4, 2006)

it sux that you needed to go to the BBB to get what was yours. i have bought from them before and will not again. i made enough contacts from the site to go around them.


----------



## crabapple (Jul 13, 2012)

*pigeons4sale.com*

I also got snookered by these low lives. I had to get the president of the IF, Val Mattuchi to help me out. This auction site should be shut down. Mary & Buck the crook, shouldn't even be allowed to fly pigeons, let along sell or be connected to any pigeon auction site.


----------

